# 70 year old woman killed in house, hit by 21 year old while target practicing



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Happened yesterday in Riley township SW St. Clair County. Was shooting in a dirt pile with rifles. The way the drone showed it looked from the cross mile. As soon as the Port Huron Times Herald has the update, I will post the link.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is the link

https://www.thetimesherald.com/stor...woman-shot-dead-her-riley-twp-home/458374002/


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wild!

Caught it on the news.... what are the chances? 

RIP


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

666.66 yards a little over 5/8 mile.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Update, going to prosecuter now.
Investigators questioned a 21-year-old man following the shooting. They said he was about 2,000 feet from the Pfeil home target or practice shooting. 

Sims said the weapon fired was a Draco brand, 7.62mm rifle with a 10-inch barrel.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Terrible accident.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Terrible accident.


And 100% preventable at that, simple common sense gun rules were not followed.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

He was shooting supposedly in a clay backstop, looked to ricochet off a rock or frozen ground.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

He is charged now.

https://www.thetimesherald.com/stor...wp-man-face-charges-fatal-shooting/551502002/


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds like they are charging it correctly.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I see that they got him for lying also so the youthful attitude got him to.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

What are the odds, sitting in your home and being in the exact wrong spot? The shooter was careless but, just consider the poor fate of that woman. She was minding her own business and one careless bullet hit her.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Tragic.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

*Shooter pleads guilty in Riley Twp. death*

*A 21-year-old Sterling Heights man has pleaded as charged in the shooting death of a 73-year-old Riley Township woman. *

*Michael Santino Vultaggio pleaded guilty to careless discharge of a firearm resulting in death, a 2-year felony; and lying to a police officer, a 1-year misdemeanor, during a probable cause conference May 8. *

*https://www.thetimesherald.com/stor...oter-pleads-guilty-riley-twp-death/607659002/*

*A sentencing date in St. Clair County Circuit Court has not yet been scheduled. *


*Just to keep everybody informed.*


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

kingfisher 11 said:


> She was minding her own business and one careless bullet hit her.


No, it was sheer negligence. It's amazing how many people have no clue as to the actual power the guns they own have, particularly how far they will carry and what they will penetrate. I recently had a guy show me his new range he was making. used 3/4" plywood as a backstop. I took a scrap and put it in a safe place. Shot right through with a .22 CCI Quiet from 50 yards. Thats a lot different from the 9MM and 5.56 he was planning on shooting at his "backstop" with his cattle behind it.


----------

